

Debug 34: Sexism in tech - rbanffy
http://www.imore.com/debug-34-sexism-tech

======
sambeau
The section, somewhere near the middle of the podcast, where each panelist
describes the random harassment they've had to put up with should be
prescribed listening for all guys in tech — especially those who go to a
conferences.

------
yeukhon
There needs to be a transcript. I can't possibly go through the entire 1 hour
52 minutes.

Is there a transcript available?

~~~
sambeau
On the page. Under the heading 'Transcript'. :)

